# Cold = ducks(finally)



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Finally got back out for some ducks with the cold weather and it paid off. Shot 8 mallards this a.m. Better late than never I guess. One more day till the close of the first season. Question is, will we have open water still on the 26th?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

better pics of birds. Phone camera not very good.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Had a great day on the water with the looks of those birds...Look's like they were big ducks..Were they red legs from up North....JIM.....!$......


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Yup. New birds here for sure. Friends of mine hunted a spot we hunt up in MI and tore into them also. Yesterday they killed 8 greenheads. Today they killed 11 ducks, Blacks, mallards, and gaddies. I haven't got a black duck this year. Missed one . Maybe when the north zone opens back up I'll connect with one.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jimmy I'll show you every crappie spot I know if I you can put me on some birds 

Looks like fun!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

My buddy spanked the big ducks on the Bay this weekend too, northern birds are finally here! Can't wait for it to open back up next Sat.


----------

